# Brake pads - Warning - Noob content!



## Motozulu (11 Oct 2012)

Sorry for the noob question but looking to buy spare pads for my Tektro Draco brakes...so...sintered, semi-metallic or organic...why does everything in life have so many choices? it's like trying to order a coffee at Starbucks when you've never been in before 

Can any of you experienced types point me in the direction of which pads are better and why? In case it matters, I ride mostly single track red route or if it's too busy sandy and muddy blue route and it will be throughout the winter months too, therefore muddy and bloody 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Cubist (11 Oct 2012)

I'd go for organic. I was going to reply on the other place you asked,;-) sintered tend to be noisy, and not quite the feel of organic. If you are on the bay you will be looking at Superstar or Bikefridge at a guess?

I useSuperstar but they do have some critics.


----------



## Motozulu (11 Oct 2012)

Yeah, thanks for that - I posted on there too as it is a lot busier and I thought I'd get an answer - I do prefer this forum I must admit, seems to be a lot of point scoring going on over there and they aint very noob friendly  but on the other hand it can be a little quiet here.

The pads - pretty sure I've got organic in that came with the bike - they've been great, but as I'm not stopping for winter most of the googled stuff I got was leaning towards sintered because of the mud and general crap they'll be working under?.....spose best way is to just go for it and see what happens - still got some wear left in the originals and I'll soon know once they are changed.


----------



## Motozulu (11 Oct 2012)

PS I've only come up with 'Uberbike' or 'moxietrading' on ebay - I'll have a look for your traders on there.


----------



## monkeylc (11 Oct 2012)

"like trying to order a coffee at Starbucks when you've never been in before"


----------



## Cubist (11 Oct 2012)

Go to Superstar's website. The pads you want are the same as the Auriga, so Superstars' pad S2. You can get 4 pairs of the Organic for £17.99 or 4 pairs Kevlar for £25.

That's the same money as Uberbike, but Superstar come with a promise to refund if you don't like them within 45 days. 

Here are Bikefridge on Ebay, http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/4Prs-8Pad...sure_cycling_bikeparts_SR&hash=item2c66fe8389

Here are Superstar on ebay: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/4-PAIRS-T...sure_cycling_bikeparts_SR&hash=item23113c3c93

or Superstar's main site (browse with caution.....) http://superstar.tibolts.co.uk/product_info.php?cPath=21&products_id=225


----------



## Motozulu (11 Oct 2012)

Blimey Cubist - you are a star - thanks for that, I'll get it sorted no probs now.


----------



## Motozulu (12 Oct 2012)

Update - ordered these in the end -

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/4Prs-8Pad...R&hash=item2c66fe8389&clk_rvr_id=397529904797

Will do a report on em in due course, went for semi-metallic, just hope they can cope with the shoitey conditions up the Chase, maybe should have gone sintered but I reckon if I whip em out and clean em every few rides they'll do.


----------



## Motozulu (17 Oct 2012)

Early impressions? after 3 rides they seem pretty good - not as 'grippy' as the organic OP's I had on but a more progressive bite - which I think is good. Had to re-install the rears..they felt 'too big' when I originally put em in and then like a fool went up the chase only for the rears to start squealing and binding..got home, took em out and sanded em down a bit and are now fine. Just remains to be seen how long they last for..but for the money, for now it's a.....


----------

